# how much to fix bakclight on tv?



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

Got an LCD flat panel 46 inch TV from Insignia, and came home from work today to play xbox. Turned it on, and I could hear the xbox just fine, but the screen was pitch black. Upon getting closer to the screen, you can barely make out what is on the screen. After much guessing where I was on the input I managed to switch it over to TV, and the same deal, screen only visible when you are 1 cm away, and still perfect audio.

So after googling, it seems it is an issue with the backlight (or backlight inverter) But how much is this to fix? I just spent $1400 on parts to build my new computer, and I really don't want to have to shell out another $1000 for a new tv


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Whilst the backlights are usually part of the LCD screen they are fixable, although at a cost

you might find that your proble4m is power supply related .. a lot of LCD Monitors that come my way have this problem due to a power supply fault however if the set is a few years old it may well be backlight or inverter failure .. I don't know specifics about your particular TV so I really cannot say too much.

Some large LCD screens use several backlight CCFL tubes .. so I am guessing that it is more likely to be an inverter problem or a power supply problem rather than a tube problem .. tubes are a lot more difficult to get at and replace .. although having said that, there is a possibility that the inverter was designed to stop working if any backlight failed to prevent damage to the others .


----------

